# WHMCSIntegration.ca got hacked



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

Unfortunately earlier this evening it would seem that our account (scriptinstallation.ca) was hacked. The person or persons who did the hacking may have had access to our whmcs support tickets and orders so if you have provided us with FTP access details in the past PLEASE CHANGE THESE IMMEDIATELY if you did not do so after your order.

At this time we do not think the hack was done through whmcs - possible using wordpress which we will no longer be using.

WebsiteIntegrations.Com - MatchMySite.Com - WHMCSintegration.ca - HostbillIntegration.Com - ClientExecIntegration.Com - BlestaIntegrations.Com - ScriptInstallation.Ca

They got hacked hard. I wonder how much stuff was hacked.


----------



## Damian (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

No problem Damian, I just got that email today, so I thought I would share.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 11, 2013)

They hadn't updated their WHMCS install


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 11, 2013)

Raymii said:


> They hadn't updated their WHMCS install


They ran 5.2.12 last time I looked


----------

